# William Henry Sheppard - Black Southern Presbyterian Missionary



## BobVigneault (Feb 17, 2007)

This fellow intrigues me very much. I've been listening to Dr. Calhoun's lectures on Modern Church History from the Covenant Seminary site. He brought up this fascinating character in one of his teachings.

The Presbyterian Church took a very long time to come under the conviction to send out missionaries. The Reformed churches were so busy with organizing that they put little and no emphasis on missions - the Baptists took the lead here.

The Presbyterian Church also holds an abysmal relationship to black americans so imagine my surprise on hearing of a black south Presbyterian missionary to the Congo. He was born right at the end of the Civil War. Has anyone read much about him? Here is a short blurb on Wikipedia with some interesting links to articles.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Henry_Sheppard


----------



## Davidius (Feb 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> The Presbyterian Church also holds an abysmal relationship to black americans so imagine my surprise on hearing of a black south Presbyterian missionary to the Congo. He was born right at the end of the Civil War. Has anyone read much about him? Here is a short blurb on Wikipedia with some interesting links to articles.



Interesting (but short) article! I'm glad it includes some links to external sources.

How does the Presbyterian Church hold an abysmal relationship to black americans? I'm a bit of a newbie.


----------

